# roller to bunk conversion?



## malaki (May 9, 2010)

the yacht club trailer that came with my boat was a rusted P.O.S. i have an antique bolt together roller type that has a bent axle and heavy but solid but doesnt hold the boat as low. was thinking about replacing the coil spring axle with the leaf spring axle off the other but afraid it might break in half if i do that. but any way, i was wandering how far apart i need to suport 8' 2x4 bunks wit a 1448 mod-v. trying to use the adjusable brackets that are on it that are 5' apart, last trailer had 3 supports. just need to make it work till i find a better trailer. been lookin for 8 months but no luck yet. from what i can tell the 2x4 will hang 1.5' off the rear suport and 2.5' off the front. should i go with a support off the middle cross meber or add one to the front or both or will 2 be ok????


----------



## huntinfool (May 9, 2010)

My bunks are 10-12' and have 4 supports. I would say that for an 8' bunk you would need at least 3 supports.


----------

